# Commercial Property Trusts



## Yack (31 August 2004)

Peter Spann talks about commercial property trusts and how they earn good income (usually geared 20-30%) and good deprn benefits.  He says he can use the income from these to pay towards his negative geared properties.

I am looking into this further.  Does anyone have any comments on this?


----------



## GreatPig (31 August 2004)

Yack,

Don't know much about commerical property trusts, but whether or not that's a good strategy would depend on your circumstances.

For example, my employment puts me in the top tax bracket already, so I'd prefer maximum capital growth and minimum income to allow any negative gearing to reduce the tax on my employment income.

In other words, I already have enough income to offset any negative gearing (although of course that would depend on the actual amount of gearing losses).

Cheers,
GP


----------



## Yack (31 August 2004)

<<<For example, my employment puts me in the top tax bracket already, so I'd prefer maximum capital growth and minimum income to allow any negative gearing to reduce the tax on my employment income.>>>

I am in the same boat as you.  But my understanding goes something like this.

You do get good growth and access to commercial properties.  You negative gear the purchase of these shares or units.  The income from these trusts pays the interest and you get deprn benefits which reduce your other taxable income and they you get some extra income.

I am currently reading Peters latest book, but i am not upto it yet.


----------



## GreatPig (31 August 2004)

Yack said:
			
		

> I am currently reading Peters latest book



I've bought it, but haven't had a chance to start it yet. I've still got a few books waiting to be read.

Cheers,
GP


----------

